# Pond Bass 2-17-18



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Got out for 30 mins today to a spring-fed pond and caught 2 LM on a Mepps spinner. One was 12.5" the other was 15". Was hopin they'd be active with the warm rain we just had and front movin in...fished from 9:45-10:15 a.m. 
They'll probably be more active in the PM, but this was my only free time. 
Tight lines fellas!


----------



## Volvomike (Jan 5, 2018)

maynard said:


> Got out for 30 mins today to a spring-fed pond and caught 2 LM on a Mepps spinner. One was 12.5" the other was 15". Was hopin they'd be active with the warm rain we just had and front movin in...fished from 9:45-10:15 a.m.
> They'll probably be more active in the PM, but this was my only free time.
> Tight lines fellas!


Nice catch! Deep or shallow, pause or retrieving,


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Shallow...right along the bank... retrieve was medium, almost slow. 15"er hit at the top, but missed..caught him on the next cast...slowed it down since I knew he was there.


----------



## Volvomike (Jan 5, 2018)

Nicely done! Deep or shallow, pause or retrieving


maynard said:


> Shallow...right along the bank... retrieve was medium, almost slow. 15"er hit at the top, but missed..caught him on the next cast...slowed it down since I knew he was there.


Great information ,great fishing on limited time


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

NICE


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job!itsamazing how great a small inline spinner produces at ice-out... an the big girls will eat then to


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job!itsamazing how great a small inline spinner produces at ice-out... an the big girls will eat then to


you would slam the largemouths today on inlines in the ponds 70's ,sun , wind ")


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> you would slam the largemouths today on inlines in the ponds 70's ,sun , wind ")


Oh my i wish i had the time today to get on my favorite ponds or crappie holes.....
I agree !!!!


----------

